# Backhoe won't start without either



## Fordtruckman88 (Nov 28, 2007)

our 1988 john deere 210c rarely starts on its own without a small shot of either any opinions on what can be done to fix this problem


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

does it have any glow plugs or grid heater for cold weather starting?, either scares me with diesels i would try to avoid it.:salute:


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

I know what you mean starter fluid break those engine.


Do those have glow plug or it never came with that? Then it be fine with starter fluid but don't use if those engine have glow plugs.


My boss with Ford 335 it have loader. It would start fine if outside is 50o one time it got to 30o so he spray starter fluid then start it work fine. His tractor don't have glow plug.


----------



## Fordtruckman88 (Nov 28, 2007)

no glos and it take a mist spray from about three feet away to get it going barely any


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

Fordtruckman88,

I had an 1988 JD 210C http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=103393&postcount=2 (which was replaced 2 years ago with a new 310G) Anyway, I discovered one day when doing maintenance on the machine that it had a block heater. I would imagine that since you have the same machine, yours has one also. If you have indeed not found it, look near the rear of the engine compartment on the same side as the door to get in the machine. Mine was wire tied running along with some hydraulic hoses and a wire harness.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Fordtruckman88;505723 said:


> our 1988 john deere 210c rarely starts on its own without a small shot of either any opinions on what can be done to fix this problem


Do you mean only when it's very cold,like around 20* or lower?If that's the case,if you don't have the optional block heater,you might need a SMALL shot of ether.Make sure you spin the engine a little first and then spray only while you're cranking.It's much easier and safer if you install the optional ether electric injector setup right from Deere or an aftermarket one.Sometimes I'll also run the electric magnet mounted heater on one of my oil pans if it's real cold.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I have a 40' JLG manlift that has the most cold-blooded motor I've ever seen. I got so sick of it not starting that I went out and purchased 4 of these.

It now starts whenever I want and it doesn't even turn over twice before it's firing. It was a great investment and I'm sure it would work for you and your backhoe.


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

I was going to suggest one of those magnetic heaters also. I got mine at NAPA. I think Tractor Supply Company carries them too.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

tuney443;506267 said:


> Do you mean only when it's very cold,like around 20* or lower?If that's the case,if you don't have the optional block heater,you might need a SMALL shot of ether.Make sure you spin the engine a little first and then spray only while you're cranking.It's much easier and safer if you install the optional ether electric injector setup right from Deere or an aftermarket one.Sometimes I'll also run the electric magnet mounted heater on one of my oil pans if it's real cold.


It's safer to give it a wiff and then crank it IMO, We take all the either cans out of our machines, because either is to be only used by me, I can't even remember the last time I used it. My dad had a 85 GMC with a 6.2 and the glow plugs never worked. We'd have to give it a wiff of either in the middle of summer, to get it started.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Does it start ok once its warmed up? Could be a priming issue or slight cut it a line giving an air leak...


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

JD Dave;506524 said:


> It's safer to give it a wiff and then crank it IMO, We take all the either cans out of our machines, because either is to be only used by me, I can't even remember the last time I used it. My dad had a 85 GMC with a 6.2 and the glow plugs never worked. We'd have to give it a wiff of either in the middle of summer, to get it started.


NO,absolutely not,It's imperative that minimal oil pressure is created before you give it a small shot.The pressure generated from combusting ether is enormous.You might get away with that for awhile,but it will catch up to you in the long run.This is standard procedure from any diesel engine manufacturer that will allow ether to be used.I agree with your not allowing your operators to use it.I've seen guys break rings and ring lands from abusing the stuff.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

EITHER WILL NOT HURT ANYTHING if used sensibly!!!!!

if you flood the engine with either you'll get a ether knock,,,,,,,,,then that's too much and yes the first thing to fail is rings and ring lands 

to answer the original Q' in order to fix this problem i would start by rebuilding injector's (the only thing injectors do is start the motor.......you could feed the cylinder's with a garden hose and keep it running.....if you could meter it) 

i have an old huber blade that will not start in august without either but runs like a champ (V-6 cummins) so i have never messed with it 

either is nothing to be scared of just dont do it if the glowplugs or grid heater is on


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

powerjoke;510709 said:


> EITHER WILL NOT HURT ANYTHING if used sensibly!!!!!
> 
> if you flood the engine with either you'll get a ether knock,,,,,,,,,then that's too much and yes the first thing to fail is rings and ring lands
> 
> ...


There actually is no way of correctly answering the problem because we haven't been given enough info here.His problem could most likely be poor compression,possibly even from using too much ether and his lands or rings are broken,hole in the top of a piston,etc.He could have bad valves,timing isn't right--could be a lot of things--the thread just turned to more of an ether thread.Myself,I'm not scared of using it because I have for 34 years,mostly off-road iron,I definitely know what I'm doing,but I do have the utmost respect for it.Anyone ever see the see-through display of ether exploding in the cylinder from years past?Cool stuff.


----------

